# Anything Goes Religious Corner



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2011)

Other forums have threads praising Jesus and stuff, so IronMags is going to come to the party 

So feel free to discuss God. And Jerking Off. 

Just not in the same sentence, that would be blasphemy


----------



## Burr (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Word!

*Blasphemy*

 	 		From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 		 		Jump to: navigation, search
 		 For other uses, see Blasphemy (disambiguation).
*Blasphemy* is irreverence[1] toward holy personages, religious artifacts, customs, and beliefs. The Abrahamic religions condemn blasphemy vehemently. Some countries have laws to punish blasphemy,[2]  while others have laws to give recourse to those who are offended by  blasphemy. Those laws may discourage blasphemy as a matter of _blasphemous libel_,[3] _vilification of religion_,[4][5] _religious insult_,[6] or _hate speech_.[7]


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Burr (Feb 22, 2011)

That's cute Ewe!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

religion shouldn't even exist in this day and age.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> religion shouldn't even exist in this day and age.



Much like Unions.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Much like Unions.




Good point.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 22, 2011)

Westboro Baptist Church is where its at.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

*MMA is gay pornography.*

Like the queers who wrestled in Rome and Greece, MMA is sodomy central. 

Leviticus 20:13 If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.

This boxer (Bernard Hopkins) tells the truth in this video. Two men wearing panties should not be sticking their nuts in each other's faces. I may not be from the "hood", but we never did that either.






YouTube Video











All True Christians™ love the sweet science of standing up and boxing, but rolling around on the floor in some fixed sport just makes you a poof. 

Pride? More like gay pride.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

*My Son Punched His First Queer: So Proud!*

Hey everyone AnythingGoeser, I can hardly contain my excitement considering what just happened today!  My son, Brucie, who's just turned 6 years old has already punched his first homer! It was a complete bloodbath, Brucie had to punch him 11 times before the little rat got the message. Brucie's tiny hands are covered in bruises and cuts but as always... you should have seen the OTHER GUY! Praise GOD that he is big and strong for his age! The little homer kid, also 6, minced into my chosen CHRISTIAN private school sporting a yellow bag on his first day back from half term - yellow!  probably a homer, I had to alert my brave little warrior. Just before I bid my little hero farewell for the day, I pulled him close to me and whispered in his ear "Brucie son, you see him, over there? He is an abomination like in *Leviticus 18:22*. Stay far away from him, but if he approaches you, then punch him for hating Jesus" "Okay Mommy, I love you, bye" he replied with a smile. 






Let me tell you my eyes were filled with the tears of joy for Jesus when I picked him up from school and heard about what had happened - little Brucie attacked without mercy, Shout GLORY!  The suspension Brucie received was a small price to pay (apparently whilst being pounded to the ground homerboy hit his head on the corner of a table and cracked it open, little sissy ). A teacher came in and under the schools rules and regulations was forced by law to punish my God fearing little soldier, ridiculous but there you go - that's what happens when liberal obama gets into the whitehouse.

So he's punched his first queer, but certainly not his last! Praise!  
I thought the way I handled this and the way I talked my son into fighting for GOD really worked a treat, and would be an example to others who don't have the time to homeschool the children.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Hey everyone AnythingGoeser, I can hardly contain my excitement considering what just happened today!  My son, Brucie, who's just turned 6 years old has already punched his first homer! It was a complete bloodbath, Brucie had to punch him 11 times before the little rat got the message. Brucie's tiny hands are covered in bruises and cuts but as always... you should have seen the OTHER GUY! Praise GOD that he is big and strong for his age! The little homer kid, also 6, minced into my chosen CHRISTIAN private school sporting a yellow bag on his first day back from half term - yellow!  probably a homer, I had to alert my brave little warrior. Just before I bid my little hero farewell for the day, I pulled him close to me and whispered in his ear "Brucie son, you see him, over there? He is an abomination like in *Leviticus 18:22*. Stay far away from him, but if he approaches you, then punch him for hating Jesus" "Okay Mommy, I love you, bye" he replied with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the sad thing is i don't doubt that this was a real scenario. fundamentalist christians make me sick. scum of the fucking earth, along with extremist muslims.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Westboro Baptist Church is where its at.



you remind me of someone....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> the sad thing is i don't doubt that this was a real scenario. fundamentalist christians make me sick. scum of the fucking earth, along with extremist muslims.



The little chocolate speedway merchant deserved it  because he was gay, he pranced into the classroom wearing a yellow book bag which no care in the air.... What kind of straight six year old would do that?

Really, the little sausage smoker got off too easy. Hopefully he learned his lesson.
"Chasten thy son while there is hope, and let not thy soul spare for his crying." Proverbs 19:18


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> you remind me of someone....



Is this where the Back Door Christians congregate? I can cure your perversion of choice even if we have to stone you.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> The little chocolate speedway merchant deserved it  because he was gay, he pranced into the classroom wearing a yellow book bag which no care in the air.... What kind of straight six year old would do that?
> 
> Really, the little sausage smoker got off too easy. Hopefully he learned his lesson.
> "Chasten thy son while there is hope, and let not thy soul spare for his crying." Proverbs 19:18



just remember, those who wrote the bible were themselves a bunch of fairies. let's not follow suit. science > god. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8772014


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2011)

God said, "let their be gay people so I can send someone to hell for something Jesus never did"


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> God said, "let their be gay people so I can send someone to hell for something Jesus never did"



i know, i was there, but he said that after a night of binge drinking and a few 8 balls. he tried to butt fuck a dude right before. embarrassed that he was denied his chance at man-ass, he stated the above quote. i think it might be in the bible somewhere.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> just remember, those who wrote the bible were themselves a bunch of fairies. let's not follow suit. science > god. Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal? [J Abnorm Psychol. 1996] - PubMed result



*Is it possible to be both "gay" and a Christian?*

NO!



Period. I get so sick of hearing false Christians prattle sanctimoniously about this "issue" as if they're engaging in some profound theological discussion. The Bible's word is definitive and thunderous.

1 Corinthians 6

9Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, 
10Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.

If you repeatedly engage in sodomistic acts, you're not really sorry and Jesus has no use for you. Homosexualism is a RELIGION, and God only tolerates one of those at a time: Christianity!

It is you that is gay!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i know, i was there, but he said that after a night of binge drinking and a few 8 balls. he tried to butt fuck a dude right before. embarrassed that he was denied his chance at man-ass, he stated the above quote. i think it might be in the bible somewhere.



It does boggle the mind, what this vile creature can come up with to try and destroy Christianity. But you see, he lives in an upside-down, inside-out universe, where men are "feminine", goths are "Christian", females are "empowered", and animals, nigras and illegal wetbacks have "rights", but Godly White True Christians??? don't. 

The world of an unrepentant heathen is a twisted, nightmarish one. Burn in hell wetback!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



saved.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> saved.


----------



## MDR (Feb 22, 2011)

Religion is the opium of the people. 
-Karl Marx

Religion is but a symptom of the real problem, and like an opiate for the injured, only provides temporary relief, if any at all.   It does nothing to solve the core issue.    For real and lasting happiness, an actual solution for the people must be found.  The solution lies in the repair of broken economic and political structures, and the clear fact that they serve to oppress the individual.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



yes but he accepted Jesus as his savior first.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> *Is it possible to be both "gay" and a Christian?*
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...




It would appear Jesus has a real hard-on for ass pirates.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> It does boggle the mind, what this vile creature can come up with to try and destroy Christianity. But you see, he lives in an upside-down, inside-out universe, where men are "feminine", goths are "Christian", females are "empowered", and animals, nigras and illegal wetbacks have "rights", but Godly White True Christians??? don't.
> 
> The world of an unrepentant heathen is a twisted, nightmarish one. Burn in hell *wetback*!



funny. you call me a wetback, yet you're from that hell hole the bronx aka little puerto rico. you fucks think you know everything just because your god empowers you. i'll be laughing over you when he doesn't come to your aid. now, how much do you charge to mow a lawn? do you even know what a lawn is or do you live in an apartment complex, ridden with your kind, sharing one room with 15 others? i'll just sit upon my rich, atheist throne, awaiting your reply, indulging in all the sins that your god keeps from you.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 22, 2011)

_*CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE MOTHERFUCKERS!?*_


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Hey everyone AnythingGoeser, I can hardly contain my excitement considering what just happened today!  My son, Brucie, who's just turned 6 years old has already punched his first homer! It was a complete bloodbath, Brucie had to punch him 11 times before the little rat got the message. Brucie's tiny hands are covered in bruises and cuts but as always... you should have seen the OTHER GUY! Praise GOD that he is big and strong for his age! The little homer kid, also 6, minced into my chosen CHRISTIAN private school sporting a yellow bag on his first day back from half term - yellow!  probably a homer, I had to alert my brave little warrior. Just before I bid my little hero farewell for the day, I pulled him close to me and whispered in his ear "Brucie son, you see him, over there? He is an abomination like in *Leviticus 18:22*. Stay far away from him, but if he approaches you, then punch him for hating Jesus" "Okay Mommy, I love you, bye" he replied with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the guys here at the Jesus is Lord Gym would love to post this on their bulletin board, way to make Jesus proud little Christian Soldier!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> funny. you call me a wetback, yet you're from that hell hole the bronx aka little puerto rico. you fucks think you know everything just because your god empowers you. i'll be laughing over you when he doesn't come to your aid. now, how much do you charge to mow a lawn? do you even know what a lawn is or do you live in an apartment complex, ridden with your kind, sharing one room with 15 others? i'll just sit upon my rich, atheist throne, awaiting your reply, indulging in all the sins that your god keeps from you.


You spics think that just cause you're Catholic that God and Jesus are with you, but we all know Baptist is Jesus' preferred path, why do you think he befriended John the BAPTIST?  When the Lord arrives he will first strike down every Hayzeus(Jesus) down in Burrito land and then scorch the Vatican to the ground with his heart rays, but not before taking the Pope in his Popemobile for a joy-ride giving him a massive heart attack.......Go Lord Almighty GO!!!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> you remind me of someone....


 

Tell me, I'm is suspense now.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

maniclion said:


> You spics think that just cause you're Catholic that God and Jesus are with you, but we all know Baptist is Jesus' preferred path, why do you think he befriended John the BAPTIST?  When the Lord arrives he will first strike down every Hayzeus(Jesus) down in Burrito land and then scorch the Vatican to the ground with his heart rays, but not before taking the Pope in his Popemobile for a joy-ride giving him a massive heart attack.......Go Lord Almighty GO!!!!



he befriended john the baptist because they were gay lovers. seriously, read the fucking bible once in a while. 



BillHicksFan said:


> Tell me, I'm is suspense now.



just another bill hicks fan is all from another forum.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah, my fag children . .  I am so proud of you all!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)

yeaaa baby. i had this pic on my myspace with this





http://imageshack.us


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ what's that?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)

Michelangelo's Jesus.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> he befriended john the baptist because they were gay lovers. seriously, read the fucking bible once in a while.


I hand copy the bible word for word every weekend when I'm not in Church or out hunting pagans and false Christians, I tell you my brother that your sinning in this thread will not befoul my mood toward our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, my love for him is so grand that I eat a loaf of bread and drink a cask of wine each night so that I may be filled with his flesh and my innards drenched in his blood; then I feel his glow in my soul and set out upon the town with my crucifix club and beat down the heathens and dissenters whom having been filled with the Lord I see clearly in the Devil darkened night. their eyes glowering red with hate, the fires of sin raging in their hearts and emitting through the soul windows of their eyes.....the Lord inside me Judges them and sets my body into action upon their corrupted skulls.....sometimes having consumed too much of the Lord our Saviours blood I puke on their limp groaning shells, this is just Jesus giving a little of himself to try to heal them, because he is a kind merciful Lord....


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 22, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I hand copy the bible word for word every weekend when I'm not in Church or out hunting pagans and false Christians, I tell you my brother that your sinning in this thread will not befoul my mood toward our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, my love for him is so grand that I eat a loaf of bread and drink a cask of wine each night so that I may be filled with his flesh and my innards drenched in his blood; then I feel his glow in my soul and set out upon the town with my crucifix club and beat down the heathens and dissenters whom having been filled with the Lord I see clearly in the Devil darkened night. their eyes glowering red with hate, the fires of sin raging in their hearts and emitting through the soul windows of their eyes.....the Lord inside me Judges them and sets my body into action upon their corrupted skulls.....sometimes having consumed too much of the Lord our Saviours blood I puke on their limp groaning shells, this is just Jesus giving a little of himself to try to heal them, because he is a kind merciful Lord....




if you were truly devout, you would let jesus ass fuck you and drink the subsequent blood from the ass fucking. once again, in the bible. 
"if thou art pureth of heart, thou shalt let the lord enter thine butthole in a most uncomfortable manner, for the lord's dick is filled with spines and barbs and can also be used to flail heathens. thus sayeth the lord." job 12:54
see? christians = fags. god = fake. 

charles manson was a much better cult leader than jesus, anyway. at least he got pregnant bitches murdered. you can't argue with that.


----------



## manic my friend (Feb 22, 2011)

what the hell in god's name is going on in here?


----------



## Burr (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting Religious!!

Aman


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 22, 2011)

found this funny


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> religion shouldn't even exist in this day and age.


 
neither should retarded people . . but here you are


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 23, 2011)

If you could reason with religious people, there would be no religious people ~ House


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> funny. you call me a wetback, yet you're from that hell hole the bronx aka little puerto rico. you fucks think you know everything just because your god empowers you. i'll be laughing over you when he doesn't come to your aid. now, how much do you charge to mow a lawn? do you even know what a lawn is or do you live in an apartment complex, ridden with your kind, sharing one room with 15 others? i'll just sit upon my rich, atheist throne, awaiting your reply, indulging in all the sins that your god keeps from you.



Puerto Ricans, Mexicans, Cuban your all wetbacks!
It's funny but I need someone to help us put sheetrock in two rooms and I just happen to ask one of those street mexicans how much would he charge me....I am buying a how with grass in the front and in the back.

Could he be related to you? You guys seem to breed like rats, am I somehow indirectly helping him bring tu Madre to the USA?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> if you were truly devout, you would let jesus ass fuck you and drink the subsequent blood from the ass fucking. once again, in the bible.
> "if thou art pureth of heart, thou shalt let the lord enter thine butthole in a most uncomfortable manner, for the lord's dick is filled with spines and barbs and can also be used to flail heathens. thus sayeth the lord." job 12:54
> see? christians = fags. god = fake.
> 
> charles manson was a much better cult leader than jesus, anyway. at least he got pregnant bitches murdered. you can't argue with that.


----------



## MyK (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Feb 23, 2011)

contribooted...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> neither should retarded people . . but here you are



ah, resorting to tactics used in the 3rd grade, the old "you're retarded" quip. pot calling the kettle black, don't you think? don't worry, i'll wait and let you think of a better one. see it as a charity, if you will. 



min0 lee said:


> Puerto Ricans, Mexicans, Cuban *your*(*you're*) all wetbacks!
> It's funny but I need someone to help us put sheetrock in two rooms and I just happen to ask one of those street mexicans how much would he charge me....I am buying a how with grass in the front and in the back.
> 
> Could he be related to you? You guys seem to breed like rats, am I somehow indirectly helping him bring tu Madre to the USA?



lol calling a rich, atheist wop a wetback won't do much really, but you know, keep going. 
what does "buying a how with grass" mean? is that your disgusting bronx slag blocking what should say "a house"? 
and lo-fucking-l @ someone from the bronx having a living situation equipped with anything more than one room and a closet. don't lie. if you need new sheetrock for your one room and a closet, just say it. don't call it two rooms. i hate liars almost as much as i hate that fraud jesus christ. 
pray tell, what happened to your original sheetrock? practicing to be a matador inside again, are we? you pieces of bronx trash make me sick and give new york a bad name.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

You're going to hell you Mexicant, Jesus frowns on your antics.
Now sell me am orange you fruit picker.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You're going to hell you Mexicant, Jesus frowns on your antics.
> Now sell me am orange you fruit picker.



i would, but i don't have "am" orange. why? your scurvy acting up again? you fucks have horrible teeth in the bronx, but i assure you, brushing is safe and helps much more than vitamin c.


----------



## MyK (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

if god exists, he hates women.





YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2011)

I worship Caesar Borgia. Since he's really the guy in most artists rendition of Christ. Might as well just skip the middleman (jesus) and pray to the main source...a perverted Wop.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i would, but i don't have "am" orange. why? your scurvy acting up again? you fucks have horrible teeth in the bronx, but i assure you, brushing is safe and helps much more than vitamin c.





That's a first....don't what to say to that since we Americans have pretty good dentists unlike the one's they have in your country,


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> That's a first....don't (KNOW) what to say to that since we Americans have pretty good dentists unlike the one's they have in your country,



you americans are obviously not the brightest people considering how you skip whole words in your posts and elect a black president. 
try again.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I worship Caesar Borgia. Since he's really the guy in most artists rendition of Christ. Might as well just skip the middleman (jesus) and pray to the main source...a perverted Wop.


 
I worship Geared Jesus.


----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I worship Geared Jesus.


 







He's Republican


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> you americans are obviously not the brightest people considering how you skip whole words in your posts and elect a black president.
> try again.



HAha...So I mispelled a few words who cares. In the end I am something you'll never be....a true Devout American Child of Christ.
Yes we elected a Black President....so what. 
Even Obama can run that shit stain of an excuse country better than the drug dealers in charge now.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2011)

Seriously, its theirs. We stole it and now theyre just reclaiming whats theirs. Youre such a Nazi!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Juan, Carlos and Antonio all jump off a cliff to see who will hit the ground first. who wins? Society.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Seriously, its theirs. We stole it and now theyre just reclaiming whats theirs. Youre such a Nazi!



We beat them fare and square...they just have to deal with it.


----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2011)

we're all immigrants you tyrant!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

What do you call 100 Mexicans working on a roof? Chingos

What do you call 4 Mexicans in quicksand? Cuatro Cinco

What do you call a Mexican without a lawn mower? Unemployed


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> we're all immigrants you tyrant!



Lies!! That's what they want you to believe....and even if we are we kept it a better place.

Now go suck that taco elsewhere.


----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2011)

> Now go suck that taco elsewhere.


I heard you have a fish taco with a vienna sausage carefully tucked btwn the tortilla shell


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I heard you have a fish taco with a vienna sausage carefully tucked btwn the tortilla shell



The best on this side of the border.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> you americans are obviously not the brightest people considering how you skip whole words in your posts and elect a black president.
> try again.



Your race will soon disappear....soon they will be called Mexiblacks because not for nothing...you guys ain't swinging it like Obama's people.








This is what you Mexicants carry....


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> HAha...So I mispelled a few words who cares. In the end I am something you'll never be....a true Devout American Child of Christ.
> Yes we elected a Black President....so what.
> Even Obama can run that shit stain of an excuse country better than the drug dealers in charge now.



lol moron, obama is in charge now. you don't just misspell words, your grammar is atrocious and would make a 8 year old with down syndrome look like a genius. come up with more original material than calling a non-spic a spic. take some time.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> lol moron, obama is in charge now. you don't just misspell words, your grammar is atrocious and would make a 8 year old with down syndrome look like a genius. come up with more original material than calling a non-spic a spic. take some time.



What a waste of time. 
You mean to tell you're not Mexican?

Calling me a retard actually makes me feel good. 
Funny thing, even though you claim not to be Mexican it's obvious this bothers you.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

I got stabbed by 5 Mexicans 10 years ago and was legally declared dead twice, and believe it or not I have Mexican friends to this day. It's the cholos in gangs that are scum.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got stabbed by 5 Mexicans 10 years ago and was legally declared dead twice, and believe it or not I have Mexican friends to this day. It's the cholos in gangs that are scum.



I am just kidding. I don't hate the Mexicans and I definitely am not religious as most of you all know.....well except for one dumb mother fucker who showed his true colors.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Damnit! He's a Piesano!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I am just kidding. I don't hate the Mexicans and I definitely am not religious as most of you all know.....well except for one dumb mother fucker who showed his true colors.


 
I hear ya.......It's hard to tell which posts are serious sometimes.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I hear ya.......It's hard to tell which posts are serious sometimes.



If it's in Anything goes none of it is serious....open chat it's 50 50.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Damnit! He's a Piesano!



lol bingo. now i'm guessing you're a zip....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> lol bingo. now i'm guessing you're a zip....



Nope.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Nope.



oh well, first attempt. a kraut?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> oh well, first attempt. a kraut?



I've been asked this question for years now and I never gave a an answer.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> if you were truly devout, you would let jesus ass fuck you and drink the subsequent blood from the ass fucking. once again, in the bible.
> "if thou art pureth of heart, thou shalt let the lord enter thine butthole in a most uncomfortable manner, for the lord's dick is filled with spines and barbs and can also be used to flail heathens. thus sayeth the lord." job 12:54
> see? christians = fags. god = fake.
> 
> charles manson was a much better cult leader than jesus, anyway. at least he got pregnant bitches murdered. you can't argue with that.


If Jesus asketh of me to punch my knot i would allow it as a blessed event, he is the Lord and nothing he does is a sin, only is it a sin when men do it.  I would gladly take his whole member into my turd womb while clasping hands in prayer, I would then convulse and speaketh in tongues as he anoints my lower back with his holy spunk....later I would carefully squeegee it off and let it soak into my bandana and then tie it around my head Rambo style as I headed back out to return the favor to the street heathens and false prophets, his Holy Jism seeping into my eyes and giving me the clarity of vision.........


Oh god I can't go on anymore, i'm sitting here chuckling to myself trying to picture the kind of religious nutball who would actually spout this kind of shit


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

maniclion said:


> If Jesus asketh of me to punch my knot i would allow it as a blessed event, he is the Lord and nothing he does is a sin, only is it a sin when men do it.  I would gladly take his whole member into my turd womb while clasping hands in prayer, I would then convulse and speaketh in tongues as he anoints my lower back with his holy spunk....later I would carefully squeegee it off and let it soak into my bandana and then tie it around my head Rambo style as I headed back out to return the favor to the street heathens and false prophets, his Holy Jism seeping into my eyes and giving me the clarity of vision.........
> 
> 
> Oh god I can't go on anymore, i'm sitting here chuckling to myself trying to picture the kind of religious nutball who would actually spout this kind of shit



don't laugh. religion is srs business.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2011)

We are all going to hell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> ah, resorting to tactics used in the 3rd grade, the old "you're retarded" quip. pot calling the kettle black, don't you think? don't worry, i'll wait and let you think of a better one. see it as a charity, if you will. .


 
I am theCaptn' bitch, I can verbal rape you up the arse from 13,000km


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am theCaptn' bitch, I can verbal rape you up the arse from 13,000km



i think you mean verbally rape me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i think you mean verbally rape me.


 
that would mean plural, and return trips . .  which could get expensive and time-consuming


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 24, 2011)

wishing thinking, i guess.


----------



## urlelove (Feb 24, 2011)

What is your definition of Religion?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

urlelove said:


> What is your definition of Religion?


 
one fag fkg another fag in the mouth . . . true story


----------



## CobraNinja (Feb 24, 2011)

religion? hmmmm. have a look at jet li's movie: once upon a time in china. see how religion is used to convert/occupy/or intimidate others. and im not talkin about the chinese.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 25, 2011)

YouTube Video













If this chick was a Jehovas Witness and she knocked on my door I'd welcome her in and make her to lick my balls as I fuck her. When I'm finished I'd teach her about the Theory of Evolution by Natural Selection and why that means her cult is a complete failure.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> and make her to lick my balls as I fuck her.




you must have some seriously saggy balls.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you must have some seriously saggy balls.


 

I swear she could do it, and probably has.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2011)

you need to watch the clip again without your dick in your hand. she is nowhere near getting her face that close to where a normal set of balls would be if you were screwing her. your balls would have to be a foot long. the internet... where reality counts for shit.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 28, 2011)

YouTube Video












Maybe I got a little creative in the heat of the moment however I'm certain she could do it if she put her mind to it.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 28, 2011)

She has to work hard to live up to the name Nastya!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2011)

Tell me if you guys would buy this bumper sticker:

Jesus Saves..................by switching to Geico...


----------



## Vick (Apr 16, 2011)

urlelove said:


> What is your definition of Religion?


Human Trafficking. "Don't resist an evil person" and"turn the other cheek" sounds like bend over and spread'em to me.


----------



## warlord (Apr 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i know, i was there, but he said that after a night of binge drinking and a few 8 balls. he tried to butt fuck a dude right before. embarrassed that he was denied his chance at man-ass, he stated the above quote. i think it might be in the bible somewhere.


----------



## warlord (Apr 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I got stabbed by 5 Mexicans 10 years ago and was legally declared dead twice, and believe it or not I have Mexican friends to this day. It's the cholos in gangs that are scum.


damn your a tough fucker glad you made it through


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2011)

warlord said:


> damn your a tough fucker glad you made it through


 
he's a big cuddly bear and we all love to hug him!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 

Everytime I see that pic it makes me laugh.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2012)

i like this*

Beliefs are nothing to be proud of.*

 Believing something is not an accomplishment. I grew up thinking that  beliefs are something to be proud of, but *they're really nothing but  opinions one refuses to reconsider*. Beliefs are easy. The stronger your  beliefs are, the less open you are to growth and wisdom, because'' strength of belief'' is only the intensity with which you resist  questioning yourself. As soon as you are proud of a belief,  as soon as you think it adds something to who you are, then you've made  it a part of your ego. Listen to any ''die-hard'' conservative or liberal  talk about their deepest beliefs and you are listening to somebody who  will never hear what you say on any matter that matters to them - unless  you believe the same. It is gratifying to speak forcefully, it is  gratifying to be agreed with, and this high is what the die-hards are  chasing. *Wherever there is a belief, there is a closed door*. Take on the  beliefs that stand up to your most honest, humble scrutiny, and never  be afraid to lose them.

9 Mind-Bending Epiphanies That Turned My World Upside-Down


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2012)

Thread Resurrection by LW


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol nice bump. Maybe we can keep religion to the sticky instead of everyone spewing what they think is right cuz honestly I could give 2 shits about who the hell someone prays to


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2012)

Especially when it's Azza's scarred pooper


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2012)

Blessed are they who are irreverent, for they shall inherit my wind.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 6, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Blessed are they who are irreverent, for they shall inherit my wind.



You're back!


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2012)

I work too much..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Blessed are they who are irreverent, for they shall inherit my wind.



DRSE's Jesus-incarnate returns! 

Blessed are the plop!


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2012)

indeed, may a shower of blessed plops be upon you all


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2012)

This place is a shithole and look who shows back up......coincdence? I don't think so.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2012)

Your praises will be noted in my will. I'll see to it you are adorned with many semen filled placebo vials and a special touch of class with each cap bearing my ensignia: The steaming heap.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

what does a bible and a cock have in common?

they both get rammed down your throat?.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what does a bible and a cock have in common?
> 
> they both get rammed down your throat?.



Exposé' on Azza


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what does a bible and a cock have in common?
> 
> they both get rammed down my throat?.


WTF, heathen


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 7, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Hey everyone AnythingGoeser, I can hardly contain my excitement considering what just happened today!  My son, Brucie, who's just turned 6 years old has already punched his first homer! It was a complete bloodbath, Brucie had to punch him 11 times before the little rat got the message. Brucie's tiny hands are covered in bruises and cuts but as always... you should have seen the OTHER GUY! Praise GOD that he is big and strong for his age! The little homer kid, also 6, minced into my chosen CHRISTIAN private school sporting a yellow bag on his first day back from half term - yellow!  probably a homer, I had to alert my brave little warrior. Just before I bid my little hero farewell for the day, I pulled him close to me and whispered in his ear "Brucie son, you see him, over there? He is an abomination like in *Leviticus 18:22*. Stay far away from him, but if he approaches you, then punch him for hating Jesus" "*Okay Mommy, I love you, bye*" he replied with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






are you really a chick?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> are you really a chick?



I feel much moar jerked n tanneded when mooch is around


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> WTF, heathen



piss off Jehova Witness?..


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I feel much moar jerked n tanneded when mooch is around



is that because you think my jerked and tannedness rubs off on you??  because let me tell you cap, it does, its scientific fact that it does!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2012)

mooch2321 said:


> is that because you think my jerked and tannedness rubs off on you??  because let me tell you cap, it does, its scientific fact that it does!



Ahh... Bless your heart! Back in the day perhaps, but now yoar small n pale


----------



## mooch2321 (Dec 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ahh... Bless your heart! Back in the day perhaps, but now yoar small n pale




oh god, give me moar gears!!! fuck these trt doses, i must get hyooge again!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2013)

My woman is all religious and shit, so I have to be cautious with the religion jokes.  But seriously, after our anal session t'other nite, it would have been fun to wiped my cawk off with a couple pages torn out of the bible.  What would really have been hot is to use a crucifix to manually get her off.  OMFG I hope she never finds this place like that EX did.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2013)

maniclion said:


> I hand copy the bible word for word every weekend when I'm not in Church or out hunting pagans and false Christians, I tell you my brother that your sinning in this thread will not befoul my mood toward our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, my love for him is so grand that I eat a loaf of bread and drink a cask of wine each night so that I may be filled with his flesh and my innards drenched in his blood; then I feel his glow in my soul and set out upon the town with my crucifix club and beat down the heathens and dissenters whom having been filled with the Lord I see clearly in the Devil darkened night. their eyes glowering red with hate, the fires of sin raging in their hearts and emitting through the soul windows of their eyes.....the Lord inside me Judges them and sets my body into action upon their corrupted skulls.....sometimes having consumed too much of the Lord our Saviours blood I puke on their limp groaning shells, this is just Jesus giving a little of himself to try to heal them, because he is a kind merciful Lord....




Allah and hismessenger Muhammed would be so proud of you and the wrath that you wreak upon the non believers, even if you're an infidel christian.


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2013)

dunno about god, but i married the devil.......


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

That's fine as long as she's only a devil in bed


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah, im the one screaming "oh my god" 

jk lolz


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm more of a holy shit type of guy


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2013)

if i swear in bed i get my mouth washed out with pussy


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 29, 2013)

I worked as a TA in a history of religion class one year. True story. Atheist junkie teaching a bunch of 18-19 yr olds about religion. I liked to give the obviously christian slanted papers F's and mark them all to shit. Undergrad was such a wonderful time. Now I have no time to get high or think about Philosophy or why God doesn't exist.


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

if god created everything it means he created my right nutt and azza....just saying is all


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

fucking faggot rot in hell


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> if god created everything it means he created my right nutt and azza....just saying is all


Azza came out the devils butt, hope this helps


----------



## withoutrulers (May 13, 2013)

Is it just me, or does everyone else get tired of talking shit about religion when it seems like no one is getting offended any more? I miss all the uptight holy rollers getting steam collared by a smile cast stream of blasphemy. We need some more suit wearing fundamentalists to liven this place up.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

True that. Welcome back man!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> True that. Welcome back man!


It's good to be back. I've missed this cesspool.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

What's been happening up in Alaska?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What's been happening up in Alaska?


I do nothing but work my ass off. Luckily there's a gym up north in the oil field. I get to destroy the earth by aiding in the production of oil and risk life and limb for better pay than what I could get in town. It's insanely brutal work and incredibly dangerous. They nearly blew us all up a couple of weeks ago when the central gas facility lost compression. So the whole field was lit up from the flame stacks burning off extra gases. I'm talking 7 or 8 story flames coming up off the torches. it was cool looking. 4 days before that, there was a malfunction in one of the halon systems in a mod building and they had a halon dump right next to where we were working. Halon  is a pretty nasty fire retardant.  It's been banned by the epa.


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

Jesus is real, God hates you for your sin, you're all going to hell


----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> Jesus is real, God hates you for your sin, you're all going to hell


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've seen an increase in these types in recent years. Equally misguided, but generally harmless.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 4, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I've seen an increase in these types in recent years. Equally misguided, but generally harmless.



That's some good weed


----------

